# Recommendations for Reputable Tour Guides?



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, 

Excuse me for jumping onto the Egypt forum as I live over in the Dubai section. The wife and I are touring Egypt and Jordan next month and although we are pretty experienced travellers I have to admit that dealing with tour guides and opportunistic taxi drivers is not something that I am looking forward to.

We are planning to do the overnight trip to the white desert from Cairo, the temples at Abu Simbel from Aswan and then a Nile cuise up to Luxor. I would be grateful if you would take the time to share your experiences and recommended do`s and don`ts, Thanks!!


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Definitely try and see Philae too, its just so amazingly beautiful.

Also, I booked all my tours the first time I was there through Thomas Cook and honestly, they couldn't do enough for us. They even advise how and when to tip the guides and take care of absolutely everything and anything you can think of.

They made the whole experience amazing for us to the extent that I always book with them, no matter where I am going, you really do get what you pay for and maybe you could get much cheaper tours but if you want to feel like you're touring safely and without much of the hassle, I would definitely recommend them.

I got a lot of unwated male attention and it was swatted away from me before I could even start my rebuttals, honestly, the tour guides were amazing. Knowledgable, friendly and even protective when required and even advised me on prices when I went off shopping alone. One even took me round several pharmacies on his own time to find an eyeliner as I had lost mine.

TC is worth every penny in my opinion.

Hope you have an amazing time!


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Excuse me for jumping onto the Egypt forum as I live over in the Dubai section. The wife and I are touring Egypt and Jordan next month and although we are pretty experienced travellers I have to admit that dealing with tour guides and opportunistic taxi drivers is not something that I am looking forward to.
> 
> We are planning to do the overnight trip to the white desert from Cairo, the temples at Abu Simbel from Aswan and then a Nile cuise up to Luxor. I would be grateful if you would take the time to share your experiences and recommended do`s and don`ts, Thanks!!


I agree with new gal, this would have to be your best option. If you want to avoid being cheated out of your cash, then this would be the safer route.


----------

